# Palisut Knife Tapping Drill: Natural vs Reverse Grip



## Guro Harold (Apr 12, 2005)

*Palisut Knife Tapping Drill: Natural vs Reverse Grip*

*History:*
This drill was shown to me by my Sil-Lum Kung-fu and Modern Arnis instructor Guro/Sifu David Ng.  

*Disclosure:*
Professor Remy A. Presas had a steadfast conviction that Modern Arnis was not to be used to train "killers" but for learning the Philippine art of self-defense.  This belief was passed from him to Guro Ng, who then instilled it to his students, including myself.

Therefore, please consider this drill as a tool for mainly training dexerity and body positioning.  Please always use training knives, safety equipment, and caution with these drills accompanied with proper instruction and supervision.

*Legend:*
Person A - holds knife with natural grip (sak-sak)
Person B - holds knife with reverse/ice-pick grip (bakal).

Person A executes a #1 horizonal slash.
Person B intercepts the attack with an inside circle scoop, left parry clear, then counters with an attack targeted to the right kidney. 

Person A counters with left parry and executes a #7.
Person B counters with left parry down, right rising centerline block (almost a reverse slant due to the bakal grip).

Person B clears opponent's weapon hand and executes a #1/#12 strike.
Person A crossada's from closed to open and then the drill repeats.


Best regards,

Palusut


----------



## arnisandyz (Apr 15, 2005)

Variations...

on step 3 if opponent A traps/immobilizes B's right hand or is quicker to the target B can use Hubud (left-right-left) to recover position.

On last step when B executes #12, A can pass down into B's left arm (freeing B's grasp on A)...A can then gain control of B's knifehand while coming back with a horizontal slash starting the drill over (B has to circle or clear A's grasp with livehand while zoning to the right to start the drill over).


Blending...from standard hubud one person feeds a wide angle to start the palusut drill which can find its way back to hubud in multiple places.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 14, 2008)

Thread that contains a clip of Palisut Knife Tapping Drill.


----------

